# مشكله في الصابون



## محمود حمادة75 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

انا قريت موضوعات عن الصابون فقلت اعمله وعملت كميه قليله عشره كيلو وجبت نص سلفونيك وربع صودا سايله وربع تكسابون وقمت حاطط السلفونيك ومدوبه بس كان لونه غامق وحطيط الصودا لقيت الصودا كتيرا بعد ما عادلت قمت قعدت ازود سلفونيك وزودت ووصل لغاية 800 جرام سلفونيك لغاية اما اتعادل ودوبت التكسابون مع الملح وميه وسبتهم حوالي ساعتين علي ما اشتغلت انا وحطيته بعد ما اتعادل علي طووول بس لقيت رغوته عاليه قوووي بس خفيف جدا ناس قالولي حط ملح حطيت حوالي كيس ناعم وزنه 300 جرام تقل بس لونه اغمق كان الاول شفاف خالص وهوا دلوقتي غمق شويه قمت قلت طالما هوا بيتقل حطيت كيس تاني لقيته بقي غامق ورجع ميه تانيه قعدت اقلب جامد وبرضه فا انا قلت العيب يا من الملح الكتير او التقليب الكتير فا ياريت تفدوني


----------



## محمود حمادة75 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا مش عارف اشكركم ازاي


----------

